# Parrots



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

...I won't posts pictures of ALL my birds here  (There's about 80 of them).

You can see more here: http://www.lienluu.com/lb

Herbie, the Hyacinth macaw (who I just bought a girlfriend for!)






Herbie a little older





Herbie all feathered out





Herbs again





A yellow mutation Red-lored Amazon. There are only about 15 of these in the world





yellow mutation Red-lored Amazon again


----------



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

Purple-bellied parrot. There are only 10 pairs of these in all of US Aviculture.





Cuban Amazon pair





Vinaceous Amazon pair





Amboina King Parrot pair





Amboina King Parrot in flight





Black-capped Lory pair





Blue mutation Moustache Parakeet hen with a normal split blue male.





Ruppel's Parrot pair


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, those are beautiful. How much time per day does it take to feed, water and otherwise take care of that many birds? Are most of them tame enough to handle or do they not like to be touched?

I am intrigued.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Wow, those are beautiful. How much time per day does it take to feed, water and otherwise take care of that many birds? Are most of them tame enough to handle or do they not like to be touched?
> 
> I am intrigued.



Daily, it's not too bad. It takes about 30 minutes in the morning to change the food bowls, chop vegetables and change water dishes.

The indoor birds require floor sweeping 3-4 times an hour, when i'm home. Just because i hate seeing seeds all over the floor.

Once a week, I clean cages and that's about a 1/2 day project. In fact, i'm just starting to clean the indoor cages now. yuck.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Are most of them tame enough to handle or do they not like to be touched?
> 
> I am intrigued.



NOT Tame!! they're all breeders and are quite aggressive, especially when they are on eggs/chicks.

Herbs however is very sweet and tame. But he's only 12 months old and just weaned. His girlfriend is now 5 days old!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 9, 2006)

They are beautiful...how about pics of your Blue African Greys and the Cinnamon Blue & Gold Macaws?


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

I am constantly amazed by how you can handle all of the birds, fish, plants...school! I can barely manage a cat and 75 plants! 

(oh, and 30 or so fish...)


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

Gideon said:


> They are beautiful...how about pics of your Blue African Greys and the Cinnamon Blue & Gold Macaws?



I will take some photos of them after the 20th. My camera went on vacation last night (lent it to my little cousin).

I'll also take some photos of the blue yellow-nape pair.

In the meantime, here are photos of the birds taken by the person I bought them from.

"Blue" mutation African Grey





Cinnamon mutation Blue & Gold Macaw next to a normal


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 9, 2006)

hey lien what do the blu-capped lori's go for$??


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2006)

do you know about the flocks in, i think, new jersey that have become naturalized? if you do...what are they?
thanks.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 9, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> do you know about the flocks in, i think, new jersey that have become naturalized? if you do...what are they?
> thanks.



They're in Brooklyn, a flock of "Monk Parakeets" or Quaker Parakeets. They go by both names.

http://www.brooklynparrots.com/


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Cool I love the yellow mutation Red-lored Amazon


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

lienluu said:


> I will take some photos of them after the 20th. My camera went on vacation last night (lent it to my little cousin).
> 
> I'll also take some photos of the blue yellow-nape pair.
> 
> ...



Beautiful, the photo of the Blue Grey is the same one I got permission to use in my book, nice to know who the owner is.

There is a lady in Florida, who breeds one Blue per clutch from a sibling pair


----------



## lienluu (Jun 11, 2006)

Gideon said:


> There is a lady in Florida, who breeds one Blue per clutch from a sibling pair




Blue african greys or? Would you mind asking if i could contact her?


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 14, 2006)

I bet that is one loud place....I just have my one lone cockatoo, Frosty...he is the best bird I've ever had, sweet and friendly...everybody loves him


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 15, 2006)

Nothing cuter than baby birds--not puppies, kittens, or cubs.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 15, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Blue african greys or? Would you mind asking if i could contact her?



Sorry I am working nights this week, so I have not been too active lately...Yes Blue Greys, I will email her and ask if I can forward her email address to you...it should not be a problem as she has questions about pricing etc.


----------

